# Loire



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi All

Just starting to plan our France sojourn in mid-May.

We are travelling Hull – Zeebrugge and have a couple of weeks. Last year over three weeks, our first trip, we travelled quickly to the south coast and spent 10 days there before travelling back. This time we would like something a little more leisurely with less travelling. We are thinking the Loire valley?

We have mostly stayed on pre-booked sites as I tend to find the whole end of day searching for a spot a bit stressful.

Does anyone have any comments about the Loire in terms of places where we may wish to spend 3 – 4 days at a time from which to explore the region? 

All greatfully received.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

A brilliant place to take a vacation, I have been many times and stayed around Angers but would recommend the towns of St Aignan sur Cher and Montrichard, both are charming have all the facilities you need are well located to get out and view the many Chateaux (of which I recommed Chennoncaux, Cheverny, Blois, Tours and Angers).
Wine tasting routes are signposted and cheap good loacl wines are available. The Loire being the garden of France has wonderful local produce.


----------



## woodhouseweasel (Aug 1, 2006)

We stayed at a large site in Saumur. Its on an island in the river. Its a large site and adjoins a large outdoor municipal swimming pool. You can walk into the town of Saumur which is pleasant. Nearby attractions include the obligatory chateau in Saumur itself. We found the mushroom caves interesting - 20 minute drive.

The train station is also walkable from the site.

NB its 5 years since we were there.


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I can throughly recommend the Municipal site at Blere. It is a pretty village on the river Cher and very convenient to Chenenceaux etc. We have stayed there many times over the past 15 years and it is a good base to explore the Loire.

The site is grassed - almost manicured, flat and has 16 amp electricity. There is attractive planting. Next door is the town swimming pool. There is a boat club on the river. Easy cycle routes to nearby chateaux. Being a municipal site it is good value as far as prices are concerned.

The village has two supermarkets and excellent bread/patiserie shops. 

Gover


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Why don't you join us all at Amboise for the brass band contest? Fabulous location and nicely placed to visit lots of local chateaux.

Just look here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=141


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, In may no need to book, take the caravan club book, europe 1, many municipal sites all over, we have never booked and always found sites quite easily, many are signed from centre of town/village. we to are going in mid may to mid june, have fun


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I found Saumur a great site, especially if you park by the river with views of the chateau. It is an ideal centre for visiting most of the caheaus in the area, as well as the must see troglodyte dwellings.


----------



## 104157 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hiya, 

Wasn't sure if you were travelling with kids or not. We've been to the Loire Valley the past 2 years and have really enjoyed it. We've went in convoy with friends in their mh and have kids aged 5 - 15. If you do have kids I would recommend Yelloh Village Parc des Alicourts, we've stayed there both years because there's lots to do for the kids and is immaculate. We're changing route this year and visiting the west coast - Pays de La Loire, we like Les Castels and Yelloh Village campsites - enough activities to keep everyone occupied! Good luck with your planning!

Natalie


----------



## L4HYM (May 1, 2005)

Hi, try a day or two at the Chateau at Chenonceaux, which is in fact on the River Cher, south east of Amboise. It has a defined camping car area but no facilities at all so go with tanks full. The Chateau and gardens are worth at least a day and the Loire is not too far away. Bon voyage


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

We would definately recommend www.campingchantepie.com

We stayed there in May, 2 years ago, and it was a very pretty, peaceful site. Saumur is a lovely town and there is loads to do and see in the area including walks through stunning countryside. If you do go there, its worth trying to get one of the pitches on the edge of the site which overlooks the river Loire. The views are stunning!!! As others have said, you dont really need to book in May. I think the site was only about a quarter full when we went in mid-May. Good luck and have a wonderful trip.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

GOVER said:


> I can throughly recommend the Municipal site at Blere.
> 
> Gover


I would also recommend Blere. Have used it many times.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Regarding Chantepie, here is my Loire trip account, also in May 2006, and which mentions the site (not cheap, but just what we needed at the time)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287-loire.html#145287

Here is the MHF campsire database entry, with small photos:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1649

Dave


----------



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Absolutely great advice. It looks like we now have an plan!


----------

